
Ask HN: Want to connect with Startup School attendees before the event? - Nora_Kelleher
If you&#x27;re attending Startup School in September and interested in getting a jumpstart on the networking, add yourself to this list along with anything we should know about you or your company. Share whatever contact info you&#x27;re comfortable with as well as some guidance about who you hope to connect with.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1_XBluxMxSbl4h6vY3qa7cU9xnFEe4IvkMWHiTopV_xk&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
johnathanNYC
Awesome! Thanks for creating this, heading over now.

~~~
Nora_Kelleher
Certainly! Hope you find it useful!

------
sflores4
Nice :)

